# cloudy water



## bkay1 (Sep 13, 2003)

what can you do about cloudy water?
bk


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

water chance, clean gravel, clean filter, buy a new filter


----------



## bkay1 (Sep 13, 2003)

water got cloudy after i did a water change the filter is 2 weeks old..it a ehime.
what else could it be?
bk


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Cloudy water is either caused by that thank not being cycled, an overload in the current bio-load, or some type of algea bloom.

If the filter is only 2 weeks old your tank is most likely not cycled. Once it has completed the cycle it should clear up.

Moved to water chem


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

it miight also be a cause of excessive man-made fish feed that you you drop in your tank and you might have the wrong powerhead for the dimension of your aquarium. Ceck the balances.....


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

My water is kinda a tea-coloured bcoz of the driftwoood that i got. But now its 90% clear now.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

LET IT CYCLE THROUGH...THE VERY SMALL PARTICLES IN THE TANK CAN'T BE FILTERED OUT EASILY.....IF AFTER A FEW WEEKS STILL UNCLEAR, GET ACCUCLEAR FROM THE LFS....I'VE USED IT AND WORKS PRETTY WELL


----------



## Grande (Aug 28, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Cloudy water is either caused by that thank not being cycled, an overload in the current bio-load, or some type of algea bloom.
> 
> If the filter is only 2 weeks old your tank is most likely not cycled. Once it has completed the cycle it should clear up.










Very well said Grosse Gurke.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

along with what GG said, it can also be the food. My rays eating only shrimp and they do cloud up thw water. My water prams are perfect but its the food that make the water looking murky


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Might also check and see if there is anything dead in your tank hdden somewhere. My water got cloudy and it turned out that my 2 big apple snaiils were dead and fouling the water.


----------

